# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Les héros au Tribunal: Max Payne vs GMB
Max m'a fait de la Payne. Une grosse Payne même. Non parce que je l'aime bien quand même. D'abord, il est ivre Max et il y en a même qui l'ont vu voler des painkillers dans les toilettes publiques. Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais ça lui donne un air Cristianiste qui me le rend sympathique.
Ensuite, même le crâne rasé, barbu et arborant une chemise à fleurs à rendre jaloux le Schwarzie des années 80, il a la classe. Sans doute que virevolter dans les airs en bullet time, ça doit aider. Non, vraiment, je l'aime bien et du coup je suis triste d'avoir à le convoquer au Tribunal des super héros. Mais ai-je le choix ?
Parce que voilà un homme qui exerce la profession de garde du corps et que, je suis désolé de vous l'apprendre, c'est une profession réglementée. N'est pas agent de sécurité rapprochée, comme on dit dans les textes de loi, qui veut. Alors, Monsieur Payne, remplissez-vous les conditions légales voulues pour être garde du corps ? Et dans la négative, que risquez-vous ? C'est ce que nous allons découvrir dans l'affaire Payne vs Gmb. 
Tout d'abord, sachez qu'il existe, depuis le 1er mai, un Code de la sécurité intérieure. Claude Néant lui-même, notre ancien ministre de la décoration intérieure, a présidé à son élaboration juste avant que la Hollande n'envahisse la France, sans doute pour se venger de Napoléon Bonaparte, mais je n'ai peut-être pas tout compris. Quoiqu'il en soit, le Livre VI du Code est tout entier dédié aux "activités privées de sécurité" et l'article L. 611-1 du Code nous explique que cela concerne toute activité qui ne relève pas d'un service administratif (on exclut donc les poulets et autres CRS) et qui vise, entre autres, à "protéger l'intégrité physique des personnes".
Alors, en résumé, pour pouvoir être garde du corps, il faut être inscrit au Registre du commerce et des sociétés (L. 612-1), n'exercer aucune autre activité commerciale (L. 621-2), ce qui signifie que vous pouvez dire adieu à votre carrière biclassée de clown transformiste/garde du corps, pouvoir justifier d'une assurance couvrant votre responsabilité professionnelle (L. 612-5) et, surtout, obtenir un agrément délivré par une Commission régionale d'agrément et de contrôle (qui dépend de la Commission nationale des agréments et de contrôle) (L. 612-6 et L. 633-1). 
Et comment fait-on pour obtenir cet agrément ? Bonne question que l'article L. 612-7 résout : Il faut être Français ou ressortissant d'un Etat membre de l'Union européenne, ne pas avoir fait l'objet d'une condamnation à une peine correctionnelle ou à une peine criminelle, ne pas avoir fait l'objet d'un arrêté d'expulsion ou d'une interdiction du territoire français, ne pas avoir fait l'objet d'une faillite personnelle prononcée par le Tribunal de commerce, ne pas être agent de recherches privées et pouvoir justifier d'une aptitude professionnelle à exercer ce beau métier. Plusieurs centres agréés dispensent des formations.  Bien évidemment, cet agrément peut être retiré à tout moment si la personne ne remplit plus les conditions (L. 612-16).
Alors, c'est bien beau tout ça, mais une fois que toutes les conditions sont remplies ça vous donne droit à quoi ? Eh bien, à utiliser un chien dressé pour cela (dans ce cas, on devient un agent cynophile), et ici également, il faudra des autorisations et montrer patte blanche (L. 613-7) ; mais, tenez-vous bien, vous n'avez pas le droit d'être armé ! (L. 613-12). En fait, seuls ceux qui gardent un immeuble et qui sont affectés à la sécurité des personnes entrant dans l'immeuble peuvent porter une arme, mais seulement certaines catégories et pour la mission de surveillance de l'immeuble (L. 613-5). Et bien sûr les transporteurs de fonds (L. 613-9). Vous voyez où je veux en venir ? L'agent privé de sécurité des personnes n'a pas le droit de porter une arme.
Hum hum, Monsieur Payne ? Ne peut-on pas dire que vous portez des armes et même que vous les utilisez ? Si si, je crois qu'on peut le dire. Sans compter que vous n'avez aucun agrément, aucune assurance et que vous êtes en permanence en état d'ivresse. Ça va coûter cher.  Mais reprenons dans l'ordre.  
D'abord, Max Payne exerce une activité illégale d'agent de sécurité, puisqu'il n'a ni assurance, ni agrément et qu'il n'est pas immatriculé au Registre du commerce. Dans ce cas, il sera puni de 3 ans d'emprisonnement et de 45.000 € d'amende (L. 617-1). En outre, Max aime bien rappeler qu'il est ancien flic. Or, l'article L. 617-6 punit de 3.750 € d'amende le fait de faire état de sa qualité d'ancien fonctionnaire de police.  
Ensuite, eh bien, Max est coupable de port d'armes illégal. Ceux qui ont lu l'article jurygeek dans un CPC papier sur les Héros au Tribunal traitant, entres autres, des crimes et délits commis par les combattants de SFIV, se souviendront que l’article L. 2331-1 du Code de la défense divise les armes en huit catégories et que l’article L. 2336-1 du Code de la défense prohibe sévèrement leur détention et leur usage.  La punition, pour la détention d'armes de guerre se trouve fixée à l'article L. 317-2 du Code de la sécurité intérieure : cinq ans d'emprisonnement et 75.000 € d'amende.  
Enfin, non content de porter des armes de guerre, Max les utilise et tue à tour de bras. Là évidemment, on est dans du sérieux. On ouvre le Code pénal et on tremble pour Max, parce que l'article 221-1  est clair : "_Le fait de donner volontairement la mort à autrui constitue un meurtre. Il est puni de trente ans de réclusion criminelle_". Alors évidemment, il existe l'article 122-7 du Code pénal qui prévoit que  "_N'est pas pénalement responsable la personne qui, face à un danger actuel ou imminent qui menace elle-même, autrui ou un bien, accomplit un acte nécessaire à la sauvegarde de la personne ou du bien, sauf s'il y a disproportion entre les moyens employés et la gravité de la menace_". Et il est vrai que vous êtes souvent menacés ; ou que la copine du frère de la famille qui vous emploie comme garde du corps est souvent menacée. Mais en vrai, Monsieur Payne, c'est vous qui allez chercher les problèmes. Je veux bien que certains meurtres soient commis par pure légitime défense. Mais quand c'est vous qui suivez les criminels, au lieu de laisser la place aux policiers, vous n'êtes plus en légitime défense. Et croyez-moi, dans tout Max Payne 3, il y a au moins un meurtre commis par vous, certes avec une intention louable, mais le vigilantisme n'est pas autorisé et ne vous permet pas de bénéficier de l'article 122-7 du Code péna l. 
Voilà Monsieur Payne, vous avez beau être sympathique, vous n’en violez pas moins trois Codes ! Que voulez-vous, dura lex sed lex. On se revoit dans trente ans pour Max Payne 4 !

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Choum

Sauf que Max Payne ne se trouve à aucun moment en France.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Ben ouais. Tu sais aussi que Max Payne n'existe pas hein ? Pas plus que les persos de SFIV, Lara croft ou Jensen. C'est le principe des "héros au Tribunal" que de prendre un perso de jeux vidéo et voir ce que ses actions auraient comme conséquences juridiques en France... Cela me donne aussi l'occasion d'évoquer un point de droit, ici la question de la légalité des gardes du corps, ou encore le port d'armes illégal, le meurtre etc...

----------


## Choum

Ok, dans ce cas il manque l'assaut sur un bâtiment de la force publique, évasion, assassinat des forces de police.
Mais peut être qu'en droit brésilien c'est légal (les autres points) ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Oui il manque aussi grillage de feux rouges, propos grossiers, destructions de biens matériels...heureusement que le but n'a jamais été d'être exhaustif.

----------


## Praetor

> l'article L. 617-6 punit de 3.750 € d'amende le fait de faire état de sa qualité d'ancien fonctionnaire de police.


Un ex-flic n'a pas le droit de dire qu'il était flic?  ::O: 
Olivier Marchal doit avoir de gros ennuis!

Quelle est la raison de cette interdiction?

----------


## LaVaBo

> Un ex-flic n'a pas le droit de dire qu'il était flic? 
> Olivier Marchal doit avoir de gros ennuis!
> 
> Quelle est la raison de cette interdiction?


 Plutôt n'a pas le droit de se faire passer pour un policier non ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Oui voilà. Un garde du corps n'a pas le droit de faire état de sa qualité d'ancien policier, parce que cela aurait pour effet de "rassurer" les clients peut être un peu artificiellement. Sans compter qu'en cas de dérapage du garde du corps, c'est quand même mieux si son ancien passé de policier n'est pas trop mis en avant.

----------


## VegeDan

Sujet interessant, il le serait encore plus du point de vue des lois en vigueur aux USA et aux Brésil, comte tenu des nombreuses boites de sécurités en activités (trés grossierement "mercenaire"), et de l'utilisation de la violence qui est sans commune mesure avec chez nous.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=FR&v=oTMxkVtPyuA

Max payne 3 parait réaliste d'un coté de l'atlantique

----------


## elftor

C'est pas interdit de dormir dans la rue ou de profaner un cimetière ?

----------


## Antifolk

De la culture générale \o/

Moi je verrai bien des articles GMB comme ça dans le magazine. Sur une page, mais plus régulièrement (celui sur D3 était top choucroute, au fait \o/).

----------


## elftor

Mais il y en a dans le magazine ! Même des double pages !

----------


## Chan

Je dirai même plus que dans le *décret n°2012-870 du 10 Juillet 2012* relatif au code de déontologie des personnes physiques ou morales exerçant des activités privées de sécurité, une annexe développe cet article et bien d'autres.
*Tout manquement aux devoirs* de ce code expose l'auteur aux *sanctions prévues* dans l'article *L-634-4 du code de la sécurité intérieure*.

Nous intéresse ici particulièrement :
*
Article 11*
*Armement*
_
A l'exception de ceux dont la loi dispose qu'ils peuvent être armés, les acteurs de la sécurité privée ne peuvent acquérir, détenir, transporter ni porter une arme dans l'exercice de leur mission et s'interdisent, dans leur communication vis-à-vis de tout client potentiel, de laisser supposer qu'ils seraient dotés d'armes, de quelque catégorie qu'elles soient, lors de l'exécution des prestations._ 

*Article 12*
*Interdiction de se prévaloir de l'autorité publique*
_
Les acteurs de la sécurité privée doivent éviter par leur comportement et leur mode de communication toute confusion avec un service public, notamment un service de police.
Est interdite l'utilisation de logotypes ou signes reprenant des caractéristiques et couleurs assimilables à celles identifiant les documents émis par les administrations publiques ainsi que de tout élément pouvant susciter ou entretenir une quelconque confusion avec un service dépositaire de l'autorité publique.
Les acteurs de la sécurité privée ne peuvent, dans leur communication vis-à-vis du public, se prévaloir d'un lien passé ou présent avec un service dépositaire de l'autorité publique. A l'égard des tiers, ils ne peuvent faire état de missions ou de délégations des administrations publiques qui ne leur auraient pas été confiées par celles-ci.
Ils s'interdisent tout équipement, notamment les avertisseurs sonores et lumineux des véhicules, susceptibles de créer une telle confusion_.

Je me sens un peu Max Payne du coup, vous êtes bon GMB  :;):

----------


## Emerion

Grand_Maître_B, cela fait plusieurs mois que je m'effeuille a la lecture de tes notes. J'avais depuis presque 20 ans décidé de succomber au charme d'ackboo, mais, honte de le dire, je succombe a tes avances...

Ancien éleve de la sorbonne, croyant pouvoir violer la veuve, l'enfant, j'avais usé mes yeux sur nos beaux codes napoléoniens pour etre comme toi. Apres avoir compris que la veuve, l'enfant doivent etre protéger, et devoir condamner le violant, j'ai preferer devenir informaticien. 

Mais c'est toujours un veritable bonheur de rencontrer un ex-futur confrere geek...

Rien a voir avec:
http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/
?

PS: desole, j'abandonne les accents sur un clavier qwerty, enfin qwertzy ici en tchequie. Je devrai etre paye pour continuer a promouvoir CPC ici... je suis meme pas a Prague... Si vous voulez des articles pour ARMA3 ou l'integration de DAY-Z en tcheko-francois, je suis pas loin...

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Cela me fait très plaisir aussi de rencontrer, fut-ce virtuellement, un confrère geek d'un univers parallèle. Et non, aucun rapport avec Maître Eolas. Quoique moi aussi j'ai été reçu par le Président, mais moi c'était de CPC, pas de la France. Mais ça compte quand même non ?

----------


## Emerion

Je n'ose meme plus mentionner ton nom nom et titre si le president de CPC t'a recu! Humble larve que je suis, je te prie de me pardonner sur mes reves erotiques a ton encontre...

Ackbooooo, prend moi dans la toge de Grand_Maitre_B...

PS: Jani, ma petite fee, ne t'inquiete pas, les francais de plus de 40 ans ont des obligations sexuelles vis a vis des journalistes. Oui, oui, la France c'est un pays de sauvages...

----------


## doshu

Les Héros au Tribunal ? J'attends fébrilement le procès en bonne et due forme de ce cher Sonic. Qu'il paye enfin pour tous ces excès de vitesse.

----------


## Montigny

> Alors, c'est bien beau tout ça, mais une fois que toutes les conditions sont remplies ça vous donne droit à quoi ? Eh bien, à *utiliser un chien dressé pour cela* (dans ce cas, on devient un agent *cynophile*)


Et si on utilise des répliques de films que l'on connaît par coeur à la place du chien ? On est un agent cinéphile ?
Utiliser des répliques face à des truands , sa peut être classe  ::):  ....ou pas  ::ninja::

----------


## Aulren

Quelqu'un pourrait balancer les liens vers les autres articles (sur SF & co)? Je les trouve pas avec le moteur de recherche. Merci.

----------


## Grrudu

Le côté illégal que je retient de Max Payne 3, c'est qu'on tue environ 26732 personnes. Pour le reste, le jury peut-être clément, non ?

----------


## Chan

> Quelqu'un pourrait balancer les liens vers les autres articles (sur SF & co)? Je les trouve pas avec le moteur de recherche. Merci.


Il s'agit d'articles parus dans des CPC, pas sur le site.

----------


## Aulren

> Il s'agit d'articles parus dans des CPC, pas sur le site.


erf ok merci.

----------


## shooty09

Je suis sur qu'on ne peut pas prouver l'animus necandi de Maxou, il n'y ai pour rien !

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Je vois que Monsieur est connaisseur, ça me fait plaisir de lire ça. Même si je maintiens que Maxou a vraiment l'intention de donner la mort.

----------


## Jean27b

Bof bof...

----------

